# Connect one headset to two computers



## Gordon.C

Hi, 

is there a way to use only one headset connected to two computers? I would appreciate that because I have a PC and a Mac right next to each other and having just one headset would actually make things much cleaner on my desk. 

Any way how to do that?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

There is, but you'll damage your soundcards on both computers, unless you get a small mixer.


----------



## cjmarsh81

Does your pc have a line in?

Run the output of the Mac into the line in and then have your headset connected to the pc.  Should hear sound from both computers.

I used to run my radio into the line in and it worked ok.  Just make sure it is not muted, I think by default the Microphone and Line In are muted.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

cjmarsh81 said:


> Does your pc have a line in?
> 
> Run the output of the Mac into the line in and then have your headset connected to the pc.  Should hear sound from both computers.
> 
> I used to run my radio into the line in and it worked ok.  Just make sure it is not muted, I think by default the Microphone and Line In are muted.


Ah yes, wish I thought of that. Good suggestion. Only problem is if the PC is off, you'll have to plug the speakers into the Mac.


----------



## Gordon.C

lucasbytegenius said:


> Ah yes, wish I thought of that. Good suggestion. Only problem is if the PC is off, you'll have to plug the speakers into the Mac.



Yeah that is kind of a problem because the computers dont usually run at the same time. 

So I guess the line in solution is the only one then?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Yeah, I think your only other option is to get a small 3.5mm mixer and two 3.5mm audio cables to hook things up with.


----------

